# No internet, no default gateway!



## thirucumaran (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having a problem which has got even my ISP stumped!

Basically, I'm using a broadband modem, which appears to be connecting fine, with all the required lights being on. My ISP says that, from their end, everything is perfect. Even my laptop shows Local Area Network as connected.

However, for some reason, I am not able to access the internet. I was able to use it till last evening, but suddenly the internet stopped working. On Google Chrome, it says that there is no DNS or something.

Subsequently, when I tried to access my modem settings, it shows as 'webpage not available'. I then noticed that there is no default gateway! I was able to access it the day before, but now I can't.

A tech guy from my ISP had set the IP address and DNS manually (just mentioning this, in case it may help).

Can anyone please help in this regard? Any help would be greatly appreciated. If additional information is required, I can provide it.

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the brand and model of your modem? If you have a separate router what is its brand and model?

Can you try the modem with any other computer? Or try your computer on another network?

Please show for an attempted connection to your modem ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## thirucumaran (May 8, 2011)

Well, I'm using a broadband modem called Zhone ADSL2+ 6200 series (you can see it in this link, it's the top one in the 6200 series.

I've tried 2 different laptops with the modem, but it's still the same....in those cases, even the network doesn't show as connected, but in my laptop, at least the network shows as connected.

Actually, now the default gateway is showing in ipconfig, but I still can't access the admin page of the modem! 

This is what shows when i put ipconfig/all

*******************

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : thiru-4208a38f2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-0D-FC-D8-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.1.192.196
202.1.202.202
**************

Does this help in any way?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Dhcp is not enabled.
Any hardware/software changes prior to the connectivity issue ?

Make sure all these are started:



Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser (computer browser will start when needed)
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


And,just to be sure:
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.


----------



## thirucumaran (May 8, 2011)

No, I didn't change anything. I was about to change a setting in the port forwarding part of the modem setup menu. I was going to put 'apply' when the internet stopped working. 

I've tried all of the above but to no avail!  It's still the same! When I put auto-configure for the IP and DNS, it comes as 'limited or no connectivity', but when I put the settings that my ISP gave me, it comes as connected, but still no internet!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So,let's try a couple of things:
With the ipaddress set to 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.1.192.196
202.1.202.202
*******

Let's see the following pings:

From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are there LEDs on the modem/router that indicate DSL, internet, etc.? If so, what are they saying?

Have you tried different ethernet cables between router and PC? If the router has multiple LAN ports have you tried different ones?

P.lease show for both PCs you've tried ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## thirucumaran (May 8, 2011)

@Pedroguy

Here are the results

*******************

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : thiru-4208a38f2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-0D-FC-D8-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.1.192.196
202.1.202.202

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ping 192.168.1.2

Pinging 192.168.1.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ping 202.1.192.196

Pinging 202.1.192.196 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 202.1.192.196:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>

*********************

@terrynet

The results of the ipconfig on my laptop can be seen in the same post above...I'm unable to get access to another laptop right now, so I'll try to get it a little later...

As for the lights on the modem, all of them are working fine. I've tried different ethernet cables as well. My ISP says everything is fine from their end, so it clearly is a problem with my laptop....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Network Connection right click on the "Local Area Connection" - Properties - TCP/IP (internet Protocol) - Properties - select 'Obtain IP auto ...' and ' Obtain DNS auto ...'. Then click on Apply or OK all the way back, try to connect again and show the ipconfig /all.


----------



## thirucumaran (May 8, 2011)

I put both IP and DNS to automatic and this is what I got with ipconfig/all

***********************

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : thiru-4208a38f2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-0D-FC-D8-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Thiru>

*************************
Is this any help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

(from a JohnWill post)

IP addresses of 0.0.0.0 are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, reboot the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------

